# Teich Kugel



## teichfreundin72 (13. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin neu hier und suche eine  Teich Kugel für unsere Fische, wo sie einfach rein und raus schwimmen können. Weiss jemand was ich meine  ? Ich weiss auch noch nicht wie so etwas funktioniert, naja schauen wir ma.l Weiss jemand, wie man die Kugel aufstellt und wie sie befestigt wird? Hat jemand einen Tip, wo mann sowas günstiger bekommt, die aus Glas sind uns leider viel zu teuer.

Freue mich über jede Antwort 
LG


----------



## Harald (13. März 2014)

Hallo,
meinst Du vielleicht so etwas:

http://www.gartenteichdeko.de/


----------



## teichfreundin72 (13. März 2014)

Hallo Harald,

ja nur in Kugelform.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (13. März 2014)

http://www.fischfernseher.de/
diese meinst bestimmt


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2014)

Hier gibts ganz viele :
https://www.google.de/search?q=fisc...WGMjPtAbW44DYCw&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1576&bih=711


----------



## teichfreundin72 (14. März 2014)

yip das ist es  super, wusste gar nicht das sich das Ding sich ''Fischfernseher'' schimpft...  naja ok. Hm...ganz schön  teuer der Fernseher ... 
Weiss jemand auf Anhieb, ob es die auch günstiger irgendwo gibt?


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2014)

Hallo, 
man kann die auch selber bauen, bedeutend günstiger, hab ich auch schon mit geliebäugelt.
Ich brauche aber Monsterkugeln, wo meine Koi auch reinkönnen .
Hier : 
http://acrylhaus.com/Halbkugel-aus-Acrylglas-100mm
Es gibt auch irgendwo noch eine Bauanleitung dazu, aber wo die war, weiss ich nicht mehr.
Da mußt Du mal selber googeln, oder eine Bastelfreak finden !


----------



## teichfreundin72 (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

ja schade stimmt ist ein bisschen klein die Halbkugel.


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2014)

Hi, 
hatte mal ne Adresse für Halbkugeln mit 80 cm -100 cm Durchmesser, finde ich aber nicht mehr.
Mist !!


----------



## Wallace (14. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Suche auf Amazon gestartet. Hier findest du sicher was: http://www.amazon.de/teichkugel-Garten/s?ie=UTF8/page-1&rh=n:10925031,k:Teichkugel

Grüße,
Wallace


----------



## fishart (14. März 2014)

Hallo Wallace,

genial, die Teichkugel von Amazon, so eine habe ich schon länger gesucht! DANKE! Ich wusste auch nicht wie mann sowas nennt. So eine Teichkugel hatte ich in unserem letzten Urlaub an der Ostsee, zufällig beim Spazierergehen entdeckt. Das sah von der Ferne ganz gut aus....   nur die ich so im Netz gefunden hatte waren mir auch zu teuer! Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Deinen Tip!!!   Dann kann der Frühling ja kommen. Ich bestelle Sie mir gleich heute noch und freu mich riesig, nochmals herzlichen Dank! 

Grüße 
Fishart


----------



## teichfreundin72 (18. März 2014)

Hi,

 dass ist es die Kugel bei Amazon ist super!!! Genau das richtige für meine Fische!

Herzlichen Dank! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tinky (18. März 2014)

Hallo,

@fishart
Ist Dein Teich nicht etwas flach mit 12 cm für so eine Kugel?

@teichfreundin72 
was für Fische hast Du denn? Hast aber schon gesehen, dass es "nur " eine relativ kleine Acrylgklaskugel ist, die man mit "Backsteinen" befestigen muss.
Wenn Deine Angaben stimmen und Dein Teich 3m tief ist bei 10m² Fläche prüfe lieber vorher, ob Du einen Bereich hast der für den Backstein-Aufbau geeignet ist


----------



## jolantha (19. März 2014)

Tinky, Du hast ja soo recht, irgenwo stimmt irgendwas, irgendwie überhaupt nicht .


----------



## Lucy79 (19. März 2014)

http://www.rupprecht-acryl.de/acryl-halbkugel-lichtkuppel/


----------



## Lucy79 (19. März 2014)

http://www.eh-acrylshop.com/halbkugeln-neu/halbkugeln/halbkugeln


----------



## jolantha (19. März 2014)

Lucy79 schrieb:


> http://www.eh-acrylshop.com/halbkugeln-neu/halbkugeln/halbkugeln



Danke, Susanne, genau den hab ich gesucht,
jetzt muß ich nur noch das Video mit der Bastelanleitung finden.
Da kommt dann nämlich noch ein Gummiring unten drum, und dann kann das Ganze schwimmen !!


----------



## jolantha (19. März 2014)

Hier ist eine Installation :


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. März 2014)

Hallo, wie baut ihr so eine Kugel auf, mein Teich ist 1m tief.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## minimuelli (19. März 2014)

wo denn Jolantha???


----------



## Tinky (19. März 2014)

"Da kommt dann nämlich noch ein Gummiring unten drum, und dann kann das Ganze schwimmen !!"

Stellt sich die Frage wo man "ein Gummiding" herbekommt.
Wirkt auf mich recht wuchtig das Ganze - woei diese schwimmfähige Version ja auch für flache Teiche geeignet scheint (12 cm Wassertiefe als Stichwort)


----------



## Tinky (19. März 2014)

http://www.teichbau-profi.de/207/ko...kuppel-aus-acrylglas-komplettsystem--140.html

Ui Schnäppchen! Knapp 1000€

aber MIT Evakuierungsadapter!!


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> http://www.teichbau-profi.de/207/ko...kuppel-aus-acrylglas-komplettsystem--140.html
> 
> Ui Schnäppchen! Knapp 1000€
> 
> aber MIT Evakuierungsadapter!!


 *Preis : 891,00 EUR* mit Nass/Trockenstaubsauger..... da ist ein Staubsauger bei....spätestens jetzt bekommen doch einige Frauen leuchtende Augen..........ja bin schon weg


----------



## jolantha (19. März 2014)

Hallo, hallo 
ich bin nicht Höneß , hab keine 28 Mille über.
Ich will das Ding nicht kaufen, ich will das selber bauen !!! 
also bitte mal die kleinen, grauen Gehirnzellen anschmeißen, und denken helfen ---- büddeschöön


----------



## Tottoabs (20. März 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo, hallo
> ich bin nicht Höneß , hab keine 28 Mille über.
> Ich will das Ding nicht kaufen, ich will das selber bauen !!!
> also bitte mal die kleinen, grauen Gehirnzellen anschmeißen, und denken helfen ---- büddeschöön


 
Also wenn du die Kuppel hast könntest du die auf einen aufgepumpten Schlauch von einem Trecker oder LKW kleben. Wenn erst mal Wasser in der Kugel sollte das auch schön Dicht sein weil sich das Festsaugen müsste. Oder du lässt dier ein Edelstahlgestell zusammenschweißen welches auf den Grung gestellt wird. Da drauf kommt dann entweder ein eckiges Aquarium (E-Bay), oder irgend so eine große  Glasvase aus dem Restpostenmarkt.


----------



## Moonlight (20. März 2014)

Also ich hab mir die ganzen Links nicht angesehen, aber ich glaube ihr meint die Koi -Pearl.. Klar kann man so etwas selber bauen, ist auch ganz einfach. Ich habe eine 1A  Bauanleitung bei der Koi -Community gesehen (ihr mögt mir wegen der Forumsnennung bitte verzeihen). Wichtig ist die Austarrierung zw Gewicht und Auftrieb. Aus den Kopf kenn ich die nicht, aber diese Bauanleitung ist suuuuper. Und den schwimmenden Rand kann man mit Pflanzen kaschieren. Irgendwann Bau ich mir das auch...


----------



## teichfreundin72 (20. März 2014)

Hallo,

Koi Dome ... das wird ja immer spannender!


----------



## Tinky (20. März 2014)

@jolantha "ich bin nicht Höneß , hab keine 28 Mille über."


Als Mitglied des FCB ist es meine Pflicht darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Uli "Hoeneß" über "28 Mille" nur verschmitzt lächeln würde 

Aber so einen Koi-Dome hätte ich wirklich gerne!


----------

